# myostatin blockers



## jimm (Jul 5, 2012)

does any one know of any good ones?


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 5, 2012)

Myostatin hmp


----------



## jimm (Jul 6, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Myostatin hmp



were could i purchase this from, and have u used it any good?


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 6, 2012)

jimm said:


> were could i purchase this from, and have u used it any good?



www.Labpe.com|High Performance|Research Chemicals|Peptides

You can buy it there^^^. Labpe's peps are all high quality stuff.

I've used myo before and a lot of my clients use it and they like it a lot. I'm going to use it again in a few Weeks.

We also have follistatin but I recommend myo because my clients that have used both, prefer myo and report better results off it.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 6, 2012)

Also, 

myostatin is IM INJECTIONS ONLY. 

What's good about myo is users report seeing results more than two months after last use.

optimal time to use it, I'd say around week 6-7 of an aas cycle.

If you need help setting up a dosing protocol, let me know.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 6, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Also,
> 
> myostatin is IM INJECTIONS ONLY.
> 
> ...




what kind of results have you and or clients gotten?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Also,
> 
> myostatin is IM INJECTIONS ONLY.
> 
> ...



Vib how many times a week do you Dose with myo and at what  rate of dose


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 7, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> what kind of results have you and or clients gotten?



last time I didn't use it at an optimal time (during pct) but I kept my strength from my cycle well and still had a pretty good pump during my workouts.

clients using it as a standalone product have reported to me lbm gain and some fat loss.

clients using it on cycle around week 8 have reported to me that instead of plateauing, they kept gaining. 



Delawerebadboy said:


> Vib how many times a week do you Dose with myo and at what  rate of dose



hard question to answer. I usually design a custom protocol for someone after talking with them and asking a few questions. there are quite a few ways to run it, and some things dictate what kind of protocol I design which is why I usually talk to a client.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 7, 2012)

myostatin hmp gave me retarded (and painful) pumps in the muscles that i injected it into.. significantly reduced mobility during those workouts (quite literally) as a result. the muscles also feel and look fuller than they did before i used it.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> myostatin is IM INJECTIONS ONLY.



This is news to me. Is the injection site pertinent?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok vib I'm on vacation now I'll get with u when I get home


----------



## jimm (Jul 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> myostatin hmp gave me retarded (and painful) pumps in the muscles that i injected it into.. significantly reduced mobility during those workouts (quite literally) as a result. the muscles also feel and look fuller than they did before i used it.



fo real?...


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gh lowers myo also.But other then that myostatin HMB lowers myostatin to base line as folli lowers it past baseline.


----------



## jimm (Jul 9, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Gh lowers myo also.But other then that myostatin HMB lowers myostatin to base line as folli lowers it past baseline.




growth is too expensive for me and has to be run for too long plus im too young for that shit! 

what u meen by baseline? sureley u want it low as possible


----------



## mic_nomad30 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Need some help with amount and questions*

Vibrant,  can you please help me with some questions I have?  I have never used this before but want to try just have no idea where to start in the amount, etc as there is not much info out there.  Help if you can please! I want to try this before my next show in November! 

You are awesome! Thank you! 



Vibrant said:


> last time I didn't use it at an optimal time (during pct) but I kept my strength from my cycle well and still had a pretty good pump during my workouts.
> 
> clients using it as a standalone product have reported to me lbm gain and some fat loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 30, 2013)

I've used alot of folli over the last year, I have been very impressed with the result of inhibiting myostatin levels. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mic_nomad30 (Jul 31, 2013)

OldSchool,
   I am new to this and want to try myo first.  Do you have any recommendations on the amount, where to apply (the research I have found suggest bi-laterally) and how often (again the research I have found suggests either once a week or every two weeks).  Thank you in advance for all the help brother! 

Sean



OldSchoolLifter said:


> I've used alot of folli over the last year, I have been very impressed with the result of inhibiting myostatin levels.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 31, 2013)

mic_nomad30 said:


> OldSchool,
> I am new to this and want to try myo first.  Do you have any recommendations on the amount, where to apply (the research I have found suggest bi-laterally) and how often (again the research I have found suggests either once a week or every two weeks).  Thank you in advance for all the help brother!
> 
> Sean



Myo is great, but I think you will like the folli better. 

100mcg/ed for 20 days with a skin pin IM will yield nice results. 

Time it at week 8 and beyond if your on cycle for added growth. As that's why myostatin levels start to really creep up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sherk (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's a little video I found. Not a whole lot of info but interesting experience. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wkc_Oz6sUjY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=wkc_Oz6sUjY


----------



## Sherk (Jul 31, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> www.Labpe.com|High Performance|Research Chemicals|Peptides
> 
> You can buy it there^^^. Labpe's peps are all high quality stuff.
> 
> ...



I can't find it on the site. What name is it under? Can't find it using the search either


----------



## Sherk (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't seem to find follistatin either.


----------

